# Do you refrigerate flan?



## mikki

OK My DD and I made the flan, Should it be refrigerated until tomarrow? Do I leave it in the pan I cooked it in until tomarrow or put it on a serving dish and store it for tomarrow?


----------



## Andy M.

Refrigerate it in the epan and put it on a serving dish tomorrow.


----------



## TATTRAT

Yes. It is dairy.


----------



## Bilby

What they said!!


----------

